
Unsolved Problems in Physics (2003) - rndn
http://www.oglethorpe.edu/faculty/~m_rulison/top10.htm#
======
wyager
Another question related to the first; is the fine-structure constant actually
constant? [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fine-
structure_constant](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fine-structure_constant)

------
Strilanc
The Wikipedia article [1] is better than this one, IMO.

1:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems_in_ph...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems_in_physics)

